
Secret Huawei enterprise router snoop 'backdoor' was Telnet service - mr_toad
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_router_backdoor_is_telnet/
======
DevNullDevice
I long for the day when security is the default state. I wonder if legislation
could help address the never ending stream of things like this.

~~~
pysxul
A efficient legislation would be to ban chinese made electronic ... Not sure
how realistic this is

